# SMF September 2019 Challenge - Linear Swirl



## amd (Sep 4, 2019)

*PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST* (and ALL Rules - scroll down to see the challenge specific rules)

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (conversation) to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's (conversations) when the voting begins.

4. Soap must be made specifically for the challenge. You may not enter a "pre-made" soap. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non-entry photos are very welcome and may be posted in this thread.

5. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So, if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

6. Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate by making a soap(however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced). ___________________________________________________________________

The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts, where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.

Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.

The Entry thread will open on *September 24 CST *(Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).

The Entry thread will close on *September 28 at 11:59 pm CST* and the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. The voting survey will remain open until *September 30 at 11:59 pm CST* and the winner announced on *October 1*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the challenge thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We would love to see anything you have produced.

Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.

All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Challenge*

 My apologies for getting this challenge out late - I'll be honest to admitting that I completely forgot that it was my turn to host. As such, I don't have tutorials for doing the challenge method - but it has been one on my to do list for a very long time so I will be playing along! I will share tutorials in the thread as I find them - thank you so much for your patience and understanding!

Your challenge this month will be to create a linear swirl soap. A linear swirl layers the soap in a linear pattern. In a slab mold, this creates a nice linear pattern on the top of the soap, however, in a loaf mold it becomes small stripes of color on the bar. The challenge is open to slab molds or loaf molds.

Taiwan, serpentine, and peacock swirls are modifications on the linear swirl by using a chopstick to change the direction of the swirls in various patterns, while the modifications are not required for the challenge, you may enter a modified design. You may NOT use dividers for pouring your challenge, please keep that in mind if doing a Taiwan swirl.

The size of the linear pattern will depend on the amount of soap you pour for each line, less soap per pour gives thinner lines (_more soap = thicker lines_). (source for the majority of this text)

 Remember, you must make a soap specifically for the challenge. You may not enter a soap you made prior to it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are a few examples I have found on the internet:
















*Have fun!!!*


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2019)

If you would like to participate, please copy and paste the list, adding your name and corresponding number.

Sign up list

1.


----------



## szaza (Sep 4, 2019)

Sign up list

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?


----------



## artemis (Sep 4, 2019)

I am coming down with something and I was up until 1:30am helping Gaius complete his summer reading project, so I'm feeling very brain-dead today. I'm not following the explanation of this challenge. How does the blue and white soap fit the challenge? It sounds like I can do any kind of swirl, as long as I pour it in lines first?


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2019)

artemis said:


> How does the blue and white soap fit the challenge? It sounds like I can do any kind of swirl, as long as I pour it in lines first?


The blue and white soap looks to me like it was poured into a slab mold with the blue linear lines and a solid portion of white and then run through as large Taiwan swirl.

As long as it is one of the modified swirls suggested (Taiwan, serpentine, and peacock), yes. So no hanger swirl or spin swirl. Although I confess that I'm not sure what a serpentine swirl looks like. I'm thinking it looks like this:


----------



## szaza (Sep 4, 2019)

amd said:


> however, in a loaf mold it becomes small stripes of color on the bar. The challenge is open to slab molds or loaf molds.



I'm very curious how this would work in a loaf mold, would you make the stipes parallel to the cut (in the direction of the short side of the mold) or perpendicular to the cut (parallel to the long side of the mold)? And if you want to swirl this kind of design in a loaf mold, wouldn't you need a hanger to create something similar to a taiwan swirl? Or am I overthinking this? I don't even know if I'm making any sense.. I just never saw a linear swirl in a loaf mold, so I'm intrigued and now I want to try it!


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2019)

szaza said:


> I'm very curious how this would work in a loaf mold, would you make the stipes parallel to the cut (in the direction of the short side of the mold) or perpendicular to the cut (parallel to the long side of the mold)? And if you want to swirl this kind of design in a loaf mold, wouldn't you need a hanger to create something similar to a taiwan swirl? Or am I overthinking this? I don't even know if I'm making any sense.. I just never saw a linear swirl in a loaf mold, so I'm intrigued and now I want to try it!



I have a soapy friend who has done the linear technique in a loaf mold, hopefully she can find the picture for me to share. What she did was lay lines of soap (not layers, but side by side lines) along the length of the loaf mold in alternating colors and alternate "stacking". She did not swirl hers. If you wanted to do a Taiwan, you would use a dowel rod, heavy chopstick or skewer into the depth of the soap to swirl, it would be interesting to experiment with the cut to see how it would look by cutting in different directions.

I have soap to make this week that I have no set design for, so I'll be trying this out and posting as I go as well. I *might* be pushing the limits of a hostess by doing a challenge with a technique that I have never done before. I also tried to leave it intentionally broad with few limitations to allow people to use the molds and tools that they have available.

Edited to remove a photo that after further research was not the correct method.


----------



## szaza (Sep 4, 2019)

Cool! I'm curious how that one looks! I imagine a sort of dotted appearance? It would be great if you'd have a pic, but otherwise we'll just have to repeat what she did to find out for ourselves


----------



## dibbles (Sep 4, 2019)

szaza said:


> Sign up list
> 
> 1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?


2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.

Someone please fix the list. I’ve had too much wine to deal with it.


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2019)

Sign up list

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Someone please fix the list. I’ve had too much wine to deal with it.


I'm jealous


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Sep 4, 2019)

Sign up list

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in. 
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun!


----------



## SYT (Sep 4, 2019)

Sign up list

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun! 
4. SYT -  I'll give it a go!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 4, 2019)

Sign up list

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun! 
4. SYT - I'll give it a go!
5. Mobjack Bay - I’m clueless, but I can’t resist!


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 4, 2019)

Sign up list

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun! 
4. SYT - I'll give it a go!
5. Mobjack Bay - I’m clueless, but I can’t resist!
6. steffamarie - I simply adore swirls like this. Can't wait!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 4, 2019)

Well, I just stumbled across the YouTube for the blue and white soap. Different!


----------



## Ladka (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you for sharing the video. I wonder what you do with the cuttings.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 5, 2019)

@amd I have noticed that many of the  “linear pour then swirled” type soaps made in slab molds are created on top of a solid or ITP swirl base.  For this competition, do you want the linear pour part to reach all the way through to the bottom?  What about the swirling?  Does it need to extend all the way through the soap? For example, would it be acceptable to create a soap in a slab mold where the bottom half is solid or ITP swirl and the top half is a swirled linear pour?  Thanks!


----------



## amd (Sep 5, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> For this competition, do you want the linear pour part to reach all the way through to the bottom? What about the swirling? Does it need to extend all the way through the soap? For example, would it be acceptable to create a soap in a slab mold where the bottom half is solid or ITP swirl and the top half is a swirled linear pour?


Note the blue and white soap in the opening post is a half solid color and half linear swirl. Just to clarify for everyone, if you choose to do a solid portion in your design that is acceptable as long as the solid portion is not more than half of the bar design. So no very thin layers of linear swirl or only design done on top of soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## amd (Sep 5, 2019)

Also wanted to note that I did try a soap last night... it did not go well. My soap dungeon is miserably hot with the higher temps we've been having so my soap did not play well last night. I will have to wait for the weekend when it is cool and rainy to try again.


----------



## Primrose (Sep 5, 2019)

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun!
4. SYT - I'll give it a go!
5. Mobjack Bay - I’m clueless, but I can’t resist!
6. steffamarie - I simply adore swirls like this. Can't wait!
7. Primrose


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 5, 2019)

Sign up list:

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun!
4. SYT - I'll give it a go!
5. Mobjack Bay - I’m clueless, but I can’t resist!
6. steffamarie - I simply adore swirls like this. Can't wait!
7. Primrose
8. Deb Long - learn a new technique, Yay!


----------



## Nanette (Sep 6, 2019)

In watching the video...that looked like the things that happen to me..I am terrible at design. Sigh.


----------



## szaza (Sep 6, 2019)

One of the first real design soaps I did was a peacock swirl. It was a bit ambitious as I had just started to learn how to color soap and there are a few things I'd do different now. But I think I did quite well for the fairly new soaper I was back then (a few months and about 8-10 batches under my belt). Anyway it's fun to go back to see if I can do better now that I have a bit more experience


----------



## szaza (Sep 6, 2019)

Also, this is a video of a linear swirl called 'impressionist swirl' in which a loaf mold is used. The cut pieces look a bit like a drop swirl. Is this similar to what your friend dit @amd ?


----------



## szaza (Sep 6, 2019)

I've been getting a bit confused with all the different names of the techniques because they all look so similar to me.. 
On this website a serpentine swirl is explained as parallel S shapes traced through a taiwan swirl 
Here is a good tutorial for a peacock swirl, and there is another one I found that the maker of the video calls 'fleur de lis' that you can find here.


----------



## szaza (Sep 6, 2019)

I also sketched a rough overview of the techniques I found so far and thought I'd share in case it might help someone


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 6, 2019)

I made my first peacock swirl today using a hair pick type comb for the first pass and a skewer to make the second pattern.  I’m wondering if I should have used something thicker, like a chopstick, for the second pass because the skewer didn’t deform the pattern as much as I thought it would.  The overall color balance is a little dark, partly because an olive green I mixed from micas is looking more brown at this point, but also because I just needed a bit more light color batter.  I’m learning!  Hopefully it will all look a little brighter tomorrow and, in the interim, my house smells wonderful.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 7, 2019)

I’m getting ready for linear swirl v.2.  I decided that I need thinner soap (or to work faster ), and more space between the teeth of the comb I want to use for a first pass.  I found this idea online made from skewers and corrugated cardboard:




It took me two tries to get it right.  If the skewers are not spaced correctly, the cardboard wants to curl.  Here’s a close up of the arrangement with the skewers in every third channel of the cardboard, which works better than having them in every other or every fourth channel.  It also works better to leave at least 1/2” extra on each side width wise because inserting the skewers shortens the width of the cardboard.




Now I’m wondering if I should trim the points...


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 7, 2019)

Oh, this is going to be a challenge for me, for sure!  lol  Today, I tried my first peacock swirl.  I didn't attempt a comb like @Mobjack Bay , just tried using my chopsticks to make the lines.
First lesson learned - use squirt bottles!  Making the lines by pouring was almost impossible for me to get straight and even.  I had a quite a few glops!  lol
Second lesson learned - wrap the cardboard that you're using to cover the wet soap in saran wrap, because trying to place it on the top of the mold makes it slide right into the soap, ruining the beautiful top!
Arrrrrrggggggggghhhhh!

Second try tomorrow, after this soap comes out of the mold...  *sigh*


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 7, 2019)

Made my soap today in my makeshift slab mold!! I even filmed it, so you all might get a video out of me if I can be bothered to edit it lol

Currently have it gelling in my oven. It's gonna be an adventure to cut it for sure!!!


----------



## earlene (Sep 7, 2019)

I really want to participate, but I don't foresee the time this month at all.  If time opens up, I'll sign up.


----------



## scard (Sep 7, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m getting ready for linear swirl v.2.  I decided that I need thinner soap (or to work faster ), and more space between the teeth of the comb I want to use for a first pass.  I found this idea online made from skewers and corrugated cardboard:
> 
> View attachment 41390
> 
> ...



It may sound crazy, but I sand down one end of each of the dowels I use, rounding the tips. They slide nice and smoothly on the silicone molds.
I think I would do the same on the comb skewers too if they were going touch the bottom of the mold. But then again I get a little lost in the details.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 7, 2019)

scard said:


> It may sound crazy, but I sand down one end of each of the dowels I use, rounding the tips. They slide nice and smoothly on the silicone molds.
> I think I would do the same on the comb skewers too if they were going touch the bottom of the mold. But then again I get a little lost in the details.


I ended up cutting the tips off with scissors


----------



## scard (Sep 7, 2019)

That works!


----------



## szaza (Sep 9, 2019)

Here's an updated version of my overview of linear swirls. I added the DNA/helix technique, which is explained here.
(Edited for spelling and to remove the double upload of the file)


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Sep 9, 2019)

Made my first Taiwan swirl. I think it turned out alright for a first attempt... I don't hate it, but I think I can do better. 
 I see an IKEA trip in my future to purchase squeeze bottles. 

I'm still trying to decide between a loaf or a slab mold. The slab mold I've been using is a 9x9 pan. I'm still not sure the best way to cut the bars so I don't have oddly shaped bars or a bunch of leftover end bits. Suggestions?


----------



## maxine289 (Sep 10, 2019)

szaza said:


> Here's an updated version of my overview of linear swirls. I added the DNA/helix technique, which is explained here.
> (Edited for spelling and to remove the double upload of the file)


That's really helpful, szaza.


----------



## szaza (Sep 11, 2019)

I tried a tiny test batch in HP, just to see if there's any potential it might work. I piped the lines into the mold and swirled with a chopstick. The effect was similar to swirling thick trace soap like in the video of the blue soap in on of the first posts. I squished everything back together and hoped for the best. I'll cut, plane and bevel tonight or (more likely) tomorrow. I'm curious how ugly it will be. The top is unsightly, but who knows if a good amount of planing might safe some of the swirly lines. I'm not expecting a pretty soap, I just want to see if it's at all possible to do something that remotely looks like a linear swirl in HP and hopefully already figure out a few technical improvement to implement next time.


----------



## szaza (Sep 11, 2019)

Here's the result! Not really a linear swirl (yet), but I think there's potential. I think I'll try to enter an HP soap for this challenge!


----------



## newbie (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey! That is my soap! How funny to see it pop up. That is called a DNA swirl, done in a slab.



In a loaf, if you swirl soap that is poured in lines running the depth of the mold and cut as you usually do a  loaf mold, you'll end up with vertical lines, like the bottom of this soap. They can be broad or very fine depending on how you pour and swirl of course.


----------



## szaza (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow @newbie  that's probably my favorite linear swirl soap I've seen so far! 
And thanks for the picture of linear swirls in a loaf mold! It has a pretty cool effect!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Sep 12, 2019)

newbie said:


> Hey! That is my soap!


Is there a video of you making this gorgeous soap? I thought I had run across it on YouTube but can't find it now. Or did I dream that?


----------



## newbie (Sep 12, 2019)

It must have been a different video. I didn't make one while doing that soap- just took pictures. 

Thanks, Szasza! There are so many cool patterns that start with lines and I'm hoping to see some amazing ones this month.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 13, 2019)

steffamarie said:


> Sign up list
> 
> 1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
> 2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
> ...


7. Kiti Williams - Can I join?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 13, 2019)

"..._That is called a DNA swirl, done in a slab_...."

@newbie -- I read this as "_That is called a DNA swirl, done in a LAB_...."

DNA ... lab .... yeah, pretty esoteric humor, I know....


----------



## newbie (Sep 14, 2019)

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun!
4. SYT - I'll give it a go!
5. Mobjack Bay - I’m clueless, but I can’t resist!
6. steffamarie - I simply adore swirls like this. Can't wait!
7. Kiti Williams

Kiti, yes, you have been a member for over a month and have over 50 posts. You're in!

@DeeAnna- so nerdy! Love it as I am a complete nerd myself.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 15, 2019)

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun!
4. SYT - I'll give it a go!
5. Mobjack Bay - I’m clueless, but I can’t resist!
6. steffamarie - I simply adore swirls like this. Can't wait!
7. Kiti Williams
8. jules92207 - cause what better way to get back into soaping but start a challenge I have no idea how to approach


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 15, 2019)

It’s been a swirling whirlwind in my house.  Four batches of soap, 6 different molds, but I still can’t cut a slab without butchering the soap.  If there’s an upside, it’s that I now have plenty of trimmings for confetti bars. I’ve also conquered discoloring FOs.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 15, 2019)

newbie said:


> 1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
> 2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
> 3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun!
> 4. SYT - I'll give it a go!
> ...




  Ya hoo!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 15, 2019)

jules92207, we can both give it the good old soaper's try!


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 16, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> Is there a video of you making this gorgeous soap? I thought I had run across it on YouTube but can't find it now. Or did I dream that?


 
I'm thinking you might be speaking of this video: 

I too thought of it when seeing Newbie's photo. It is such a beautiful design.


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 16, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> "..._That is called a DNA swirl, done in a slab_...."
> 
> @newbie -- I read this as "_That is called a DNA swirl, done in a LAB_...."
> 
> DNA ... lab .... yeah, pretty esoteric humor, I know....


 
You are TOO funny!


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 16, 2019)

newbie said:


> Hey! That is my soap! How funny to see it pop up. That is called a DNA swirl, done in a slab.
> 
> View attachment 41440
> 
> ...



I think MarnieSoapien is thinking about this video when asking if you uploaded a video of you making this soap because it looked like one she watched. 

My thoughts exactly, and such an eye-catching design!!


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 16, 2019)

szaza said:


> "....I found that the maker of the video calls 'fleur de lis' that you can find here."



I'm such a curious person, had to look up what 'fleur de lis' meant in English. 

From https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fleur-de-lis:
The *fleur*-*de*-*lis* or *fleur*-*de*-*lys* (plural: fleurs-*de*-*lis*, or fleurs-*de*-*lys*) is a stylized lily (in French, *fleur* means "flower", and *lis* means "lily") that is used as a decorative design or motif.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Sep 16, 2019)

Michele50 said:


> I'm thinking you might be speaking of this video:
> 
> I too thought of it when seeing Newbie's photo. It is such a beautiful design.



You're right! That was the video I was thing of. Thanks


----------



## amd (Sep 16, 2019)

szaza said:


> Not really a linear swirl (yet), but I think there's potential.


Szaza you are getting really close to the look my friend had in her soap! She can't find pics of it unfortunately.

I have yet to make soap - life is a bit crazy for me at the moment. This week should be better for me time wise, but of course the temps are forecasted for 80°F = hot soap dungeon. I may have to take over the kitchen to get this done, lol!


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 16, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> You're right! That was the video I was thing of. Thanks


Two great minds and all . I KNEW exactly which video right away as this design is one I'm dying to do; too many lovely ones out there to attempt. You are quite welcome.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 16, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> jules92207, we can both give it the good old soaper's try!



You know it!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 16, 2019)

I trimmed an old quilting ruler, to make a divider for my loaf mold.  I did a trial soap run, with the colored section on the diagonal of the loaf mold.  I get to see how it went tomorrow.  1. My soap was at a fine trace, so the colored soap just fell into the section with the non-colored soap.  I did the swills with my trusty chopstick.  It has a bit of a feather look on top now.


----------



## amd (Sep 16, 2019)

@Kiti Williams just a reminder for the rules of the challenge:


amd said:


> You may NOT use dividers for pouring your challenge, please keep that in mind if doing a Taiwan swirl.


----------



## Dawni (Sep 17, 2019)

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun!
4. SYT - I'll give it a go!
5. Mobjack Bay - I’m clueless, but I can’t resist!
6. steffamarie - I simply adore swirls like this. Can't wait!
7. Kiti Williams
8. jules92207 - cause what better way to get back into soaping but start a challenge I have no idea how to approach
9. Dawni - I'll be leaving the country before the weekend so I have only a few days to make this. I hope I get time (sigh). I haven't soaped in weeks!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 17, 2019)

amd said:


> @Kiti Williams just a reminder for the rules of the challenge:




  OK, I was coping what was done on one of the videos posted.


----------



## amd (Sep 17, 2019)

I took a stab at this again last night as my soap dungeon was surprisingly cool. I should have taken pictures as I went - maybe my next try! I laid lines along the length of the mold and then used a dowel rod inserted all the way to the bottom of the mold and swirled back and forth across the short end of the mold. I cut in a traditional bar, and you can  see there isn't much affect of a swirl in the cut. (I also really should have planned my color placement a bit better.)










I'm wondering what would happen if I laid the lines the same way and then run the dowel rod through the same way, if that would give the bar a swirl through the cut face or if it would still look a plop in the mold. I'm really curious to see how others interpret this design technique, what methods they use and what their results are!


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 17, 2019)

amd said:


> I'm wondering what would happen if I laid the lines the same way and then run the dowel rod through the same way, if that would give the bar a swirl through the cut face or if it would still look a plop in the mold. I'm really curious to see how others interpret this design technique, what methods they use and what their results are!


If you do a horizontal cut of your bars instead of cutting them down (from top to bottom) you'll see your zig-zag look you're looking to achieve. It appears as a "plop" design because the bars were cut from top to bottom rather than horizontally. Let's say you have a mold that's 12" in length. What you'll do is cut 3" hunks and that'll give you 4 of them: 3" x 5 = your 12" length.  Take those hunks and lay them on their side; the zig-zag design will now be on the side of the hunk instead of the top. You are ready to cut the hunk into 2 to 3 bars, depending upon how much soap batter you prepared and how thick or thin you want your soap bars to be. 

I hope I explained that efficiently; easier to show than explain. 

I watched a Youtube video of a lady who did the Taiwan Swirl and then, after all that work, she cut them from top to bottom. I was so sad for her because there went her design  She missed out on the lovely zig-zag that lay within her grasp had she cut them horizontally.

Oh, just Googled horizontal cut to see if there were any videos specifically to show this kind of cut....yeah!! Here's a link:




amd said:


> View attachment 41549
> View attachment 41550
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what would happen if I laid the lines the same way and then run the dowel rod through the same way, if that would give the bar a swirl through the cut face or if it would still look a plop in the mold. I'm really curious to see how others interpret this design technique, what methods they use and what their results are!



I found a better video of the horizontal cut, her camera is angled in a way that gives a much better view of what she's doing.



Go to timestamp 18:00 to view her cutting the loaf into 4" hunks
Got to timestamp (about) 19:00 to view her cutting the hunks horizontally


----------



## amd (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes, how you cut will affect the appearance of the design. I'm experimenting with different linear pours and swirling to cut a loaf mold in the traditional way. I've done the horizontal cuts on Taiwan swirls before (but it's fiddly to me, and I don't do fiddly haha) so I'm aware of how to cut it.

I made another soap last night with lines poured the long way and running the dowel rod the long way as well. I used a smaller bamboo skewer to do swirling on top in the short direction. I unmolded this morning, but it has FO slick, so I'll wait until tonight for that to absorb back in before I cut. I'll share the results here.


----------



## Primrose (Sep 18, 2019)

I had a go at this a few nights ago, it didn't go well as the FO played nicely, nicely, nicely and then NOT nicely. So by the time I.wanted to do my final linear swirl it was way too thick ....however I persisted thinking about that video posted earlier. To.my surprise I ended up with a really aesthetically pleasing swirl ... though fairly unconventional. Hopefully it will count as I probably won't have a chance to try again.


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 18, 2019)

Primrose said:


> I had a go at this a few nights ago, it didn't go well as the FO played nicely, nicely, nicely and then NOT nicely. So by the time I.wanted to do my final linear swirl it was way too thick ....however I persisted thinking about that video posted earlier. To.my surprise I ended up with a really aesthetically pleasing swirl ... though fairly unconventional. Hopefully it will count as I probably won't have a chance to try again.


I've had that happen with FO too. I know it's best to do a trial (tiny) amount of soap to test the FOs but I just adlib when things progress faster than expected. I generally have a plan 'B' just in case one of the various things that can speed up trace was to happen.


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 18, 2019)

amd said:


> "Yes, how you cut will affect the appearance of the design. I'm experimenting with different linear pours and swirling to cut a loaf mold in the traditional way. I've done the horizontal cuts on Taiwan swirls before (but it's fiddly to me, and I don't do fiddly haha) so I'm aware of how to cut it....."


I got ya ; I love experimenting as well. Always fun to remove soap and cut into it!!


----------



## Dawni (Sep 18, 2019)

I'll have to drop out of this. My flight got moved to tomorrow night and I have had no time so far and will have no time to soap before that.... Sigh


----------



## amd (Sep 18, 2019)

Have a safe trip, Dawni!


----------



## amd (Sep 18, 2019)

My second attempt yielded the same results - I can see where I passed the dowel through but it doesn't really create much affect to the design. I still find the unswirled "plops" quite pleasing, so I'm happy enough with this attempt. Now to just break myself free of the Taiwan swirl... Next attempt I'll see what I can do about that.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 18, 2019)

Well, the second loaf is done, the swirl is kinda hard to see.  I think I will change up how I cut them to see if I can get a better look.


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 18, 2019)

amd said:


> My second attempt yielded the same results - I can see where I passed the dowel through but it doesn't really create much affect to the design. I still find the unswirled "plops" quite pleasing, so I'm happy enough with this attempt. Now to just break myself free of the Taiwan swirl... Next attempt I'll see what I can do about that.
> View attachment 41570
> View attachment 41571



Oh, now I do like the colors........makes me think of watermelon for some reason . I think the way the 'plops' turned out look cool. 



amd said:


> "... Now to just break myself free of the Taiwan swirl... Next attempt I'll see what I can do about that."View attachment 41570
> View attachment 41571


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Sep 19, 2019)

I made batch #3 of my linear swirls on Tuesday, cut it yesterday and will need to clean it up today. I tried to do a double helix but I think the skewer I was using was too thin. It made some nice swirls, but I want to try it with something thicker... I used a wooden spoon to do the swirls on my circular Taiwan swirl and those turned out pretty good.


----------



## amd (Sep 19, 2019)

Just a reminder: The entry thread will open on September 24th and close on September 28th. You still have 9 days to sign up and/or make your soap! (You know, if you're someone who likes to push right up to the deadline.)


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 19, 2019)

3rd try in the mold now.  The top is ugly, so maybe I will have a good swirl.  I use a loaf mold, so do I cut it into cubes then do a horizontal cut?


----------



## szaza (Sep 20, 2019)

I hope I have time for another try on monday (or somewhere before the 28th) I'm afraid I'm going to be one of the deadline pushers this month..


----------



## amd (Sep 20, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> I use a loaf mold, so do I cut it into cubes then do a horizontal cut?


I think so, based on my experimenting a linear pour will look like "spoon plops" when cut the traditional way no matter how you swirl it. So if you want the bars to have the same swirl, you have to cut the loaf the way you said it.


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 20, 2019)

Kiti Williams said: ↑
I use a loaf mold, so do I cut it into cubes then do a horizontal cut?



amd said:


> I think so, based on my experimenting a linear pour will look like "spoon plops" when cut the traditional way no matter how you swirl it. So if you want the bars to have the same swirl, you have to cut the loaf the way you said it.



Kiti Williams and amd, you are both correct; cutting in the traditional manner negates the 'swirl' pattern. Cutting loaf into hunks/chunks/cubes and then turning them on their side and making horizontal cut reveals swirls.


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sign up list:

1. szaza - hmmm.. to hp or not to hp?
2. dibbles - I’ll worry about what we can do later. I’m in.
3. MarnieSoapien - This looks like fun!
4. SYT - I'll give it a go!
5. Mobjack Bay - I’m clueless, but I can’t resist!
6. steffamarie - I simply adore swirls like this. Can't wait!
7. Kiti Williams
8. jules92207 - cause what better way to get back into soaping but start a challenge I have no idea how to approach
9. Dawni - I'll be leaving the country before the weekend so I have only a few days to make this. I hope I get time (sigh). I haven't soaped in weeks!
10.Michele50-out of town but brought the tools of the trade with me. This will be my 1st challenge......maybe


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 21, 2019)

Well, batch #3 is interesting,  My mica may be too light to do this challenge.  I used the entire packet of the darkest color, it is all over the edges and top, but I got something else when I cut horizontally.  I think I will post all 3 batches in one photo, so we can figure out just what is going on.


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 23, 2019)

Question for anyone who knows: 
Is this where we will post a photo of the Taiwan Linear swirl for the September Challenge?? I didn't know if there would be a new thread started or if this thread would be the location for posts. While I've consulted this soap forum for multiple years I'm new to being a member so not sure how these things work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amd (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Michele50 (Sep 23, 2019)

amd said:


> View attachment 41643


My problem was I got the dates mixed up, I thought it was the 23rd and it is the 24th that the thread will be opened for the challenge. 

A simple re-verification of the dates would have save me from bothering anyone. Thank you.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 25, 2019)

OK, where do we post the photos?  I haven't gotten a link via e-mail and I am a bit confused here!
.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 25, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> OK, where do we post the photos?  I haven't gotten a link via e-mail and I am a bit confused here!
> .


Post them here: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/entry-thread-for-smf-september-challenge-linear-swirl.76609/
You will not get a link and password until the voting survey is created after the entry thread closes.


----------



## amd (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks, @dibbles I knew I was forgetting to do something when I posted the entry link! My apologies!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice soaps @Primrose and @dibbles!  Thanks @amd for setting up the challenge.

I’m happy to have decided on and posted an entry.  I made four other soaps, trying various molds and approaches to linear pouring and swirling.  I posted them in the media section.  It was all fun and another great learning experience.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 26, 2019)

@dibbles I had a better chance to look at your soap and love the look you achieved by pulling the swirls around in a circular pattern.  You are the queen of wispy swirls!


----------



## Nanette (Sep 26, 2019)

The entries so far are lovely. I love looking at them !


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 26, 2019)

Amazing entries everyone! I Ohhhh'd every time I scrolled to the next one.


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 26, 2019)

This was so much fun to learn - and frustrating at times, too!  My first attempt, I just tried to pour really thin lines and then used the chopstick to draw the lines in the opposite direction and then the swirl - HUGE fail!  lol  I mean, it's still soap, it's lovely, but no one could tell that it was a peacock swirl!  Second time, I made a 'comb' and got some squeeze bottles - much closer!  3rd time the goddess of all things soapy were working against me and I ended up with a plopandglop mess - still nice looking and smells ever so good, but not a swirl at all...  4th try, my colors were off, but it was a lovely swirl!

I was never able to get any of my soaps to gel in the slab mold.  Used a heating pad and covered it, smeared it.  Used CPOP, still no gel.  *shrugs*  more research is needed!
Here's one that I liked and thought was nice but I loved my peacock feather looking one better...


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 26, 2019)

@Mobjack Bay  - I don't know how you chose which one to post!  All of your attempts are just lovely!  I agree with you about @dibbles being the queen of feathery swirl, too!
@MarnieSoapien - lovely color combo!  Were you able to gel your slab?
All the soaps are so awesome!  @Kiti Williams  looks so delicate and @Primrose looks like vining flowers to me!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Sep 27, 2019)

@Deborah Long Thank you! Yes, it did gel. I covered it with cardboard and a towel, popped it in the oven to CPOP and left it in for a couple of hours. That seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 27, 2019)

There are many beautiful swirls and colors. Kudos to everyone!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 27, 2019)

@Deborah Long I finally made up my mind by picking the one that is the least like the others I made.  It was hard to rule out the one where I used the soap poured from the funnel pitcher to create thin lines within the lines I poured into the slab mold. That’s the one I scented with Cranberry Fig FO. I think it looks pretty close to real marbled paper. The final soap turned out kind of dark, but it’s a technique worth trying again. I think I need to add more light color batter so the thin lines will show up better. 

I love the colors of your soap!


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 27, 2019)

@steffamarie - Oh my gosh that's gorgeous!

@Mobjack Bay  - Thank you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 27, 2019)

@steffamarie I totally agree with @Deborah Long!  I love the colors, the beautiful thin lines, and the sparkle!


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 28, 2019)

This one was my 1st attempt at the Taiwan Swirl freehand. I poured a little white into the mold and then attempted to EVENLY pour my purple, red, green, and black colored soap batter into the white in straight lines—yeah, right lol. You can see just how off I was by viewing the bars: some have a tiny bit of black while other sections got a lot of black poured into it. The same goes for the other colors. 

I think my FO caused the batter to thicken a bit after I blended it into each container; oh well. I used a pop cycle stick to make the Taiwan swirls. I usually use a chopstick to make any kind of swirls in my soap but saw a lady using a tongue depressor so I tired what I could locate. I have both but am actually glad I couldn't find the tongue depressor sticks as I think that would have been too large.

I used my loaf mold and made just enough soap batter to be able to get five hunks. I then cut the hunks horizontally. The other two sets I didn’t bring with me when we went out of town last week.

This wasn’t what I was looking but I still like the creatures I found once I cut them into bars. Anyone see an owl (middle) and, maybe, a black and white polar bear (right) wearing a green headband? LOL. The one on the left also looks like an owl also but he/she must have its eyes closed. It’s such fun to cut into soap and see the surprises they hold within!


----------



## earlene (Sep 28, 2019)

The entries are gorgeous!  Well done, everyone who has entered so far and all who participated (if you have not yet entered.)  *Steffamarie*, your nonpareil swirl is so beautiful!  I have really been wanting to give that one a try.  I hope when I do get around to it, I have results even half as successful as yours! 

I miss participating in the challenge, but I have been so busy preparing for my temporary move, I have not even found time to  kept up with the thread.  Once settled (next week is the move) I will have so much catching up to do just reading threads!


----------



## szaza (Sep 28, 2019)

Here's my non-entry. The batter behaved very nicely and I love the swirl, but the colors didn't contrast enough.. (also HP)


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 28, 2019)

szaza said:


> Here's my non-entry. The batter behaved very nicely and I love the swirl, but the colors didn't contrast enough.. (also HP)
> View attachment 41757



They look like marble/tiles of marble.....lovely


----------



## szaza (Sep 29, 2019)

I was so busy trying to get an entry in I've barely taken the time to look at all the other entries, which is a shame because they're all gorgeous!!
@Primrose, I love how dynamic your soap looks, like an abstract painting!
@dibbles.. I have no words, just marvellous.
@Mobjack Bay I love the idea of a black background! Makes your soap look really cool
@MarnieSoapien your colors look like dancing like flames!
@Deborah Long so cool how you took inspiration from actual peacock feathers for the colors of your swirl! I like how your last/wavy swirl through is a bit bigger than most peacock swirls I've seen. Makes it look really organic and flowing.
@Kiti Williams I like your minimalistic approach! Minimalistic soaps always look very refined to me.
@Michele50 I'm just blown away by your color combo..
@steffamarie turquoise is one of my favorite colors and the combination with the bronze sparkle is sublime!
Thanks for organizing this challenge @amd ! I think we all stepped up our game this month


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 29, 2019)

szaza said:


> I was so busy trying to get an entry in I've barely taken the time to look at all the other entries, which is a shame because they're all gorgeous!!
> @Primrose, I love how dynamic your soap looks, like an abstract painting!
> @dibbles.. I have no words, just marvellous.
> @Mobjack Bay I love the idea of a black background! Makes your soap look really cool
> ...



I’m sure it takes great wizardry to get HP soap to swirl like that! Bravo!

I agree that all of the soaps are just gorgeous this month.  It’s so much fun to see what the creative minds come up with!


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 29, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m sure it takes great wizardry to get HP soap to swirl like that! Bravo!
> 
> I agree that all of the soaps are just gorgeous this month.  It’s so much fun to see what the creative minds come up with!




@szaza I told my husband that someone was brave enough to do a Taiwan swirl through HP; very hard to do since the batter is less fluid. I do some HP but like the CP better and have only tried swirling ONE color, AC. Indeed you were brave and courageous to go for a HP one and succeed.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 29, 2019)

What a great challenge idea @amd - the entries are all wonderful.
@Primrose - your FO may have accelerated, but I like the result. I love the way the swirls ring the edges of the soap. @Mobjack Bay - the black pops your design so beautifully. @MarnieSoapien - beautiful swirls and lovely color choice. @Deborah Long - your peacock swirl is stunning. Well done! @Kiti Williams - your soft, delicate color choice for the swirls makes me think of marble. @Michele50 - Beautiful color combination, and your soap looks to be so smooth. @szaza - I love that you try so many of these techniques in HP - and natural colors. It's amazing! @steffamarie - your entry is so, so pretty. You nailed that nonpareil swirl!


----------



## amd (Sep 29, 2019)

The entry thread is now closed. PMs for the voting link should be sent shortly!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 29, 2019)

szaza said:


> Here's my non-entry. The batter behaved very nicely and I love the swirl, but the colors didn't contrast enough.. (also HP)
> View attachment 41757


I like the two-tone effect.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 30, 2019)

@amd -  I loved this challenge!
@Primrose -  A very impressive soap!
@Mobjack Bay - Kudos for using black, it is stunning!
@MarmieSoapien -  Your soap has a very sweet motion to it!
@Deborah Long - I love the feathery lines in your soap!
@Michele50  - I love the colors!
@szaza - 2 words, Hot Process!   I wish I was that brave!
@steffamarie - I love the effect on your soap!
@dibbles - Wonderful looking soap, I would not use it but put in a dish to admire!

Thank you all for the kind words to my soaps,  As this was a first time thing for me, I appreciate your kindness!


----------



## amd (Oct 1, 2019)

The top 3 designs chosen are:
@steffamarie 
@dibbles 
@Michele50 

Thanks everyone for participating!


----------



## Deborah Long (Oct 1, 2019)

Congratulations, you three!  All the soaps were so lovely!


----------



## steffamarie (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you everyone!! I had a lot of fun with this challenge, and it's clear everyone else did too - all the designs were beautiful.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 1, 2019)

Congratulations to steffamarie and Michele50, and thank you!

This was a fun challenge - thanks so much @amd


----------



## szaza (Oct 1, 2019)

Very well deserved winners! Everybody did a great job, it was a fun one!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 1, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners! Well done everyone!


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 1, 2019)

szaza said:


> Here's my non-entry. The batter behaved very nicely and I love the swirl, but the colors didn't contrast enough.. (also HP)
> View attachment 41757


Im so impressed with your hp entry. While i normally love the challenge of doing techniques in HP people normally associate with CP. I did not feel i could do this one well and then I saw yours. Nicely done!!


----------



## szaza (Oct 2, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> Im so impressed with your hp entry. While i normally love the challenge of doing techniques in HP people normally associate with CP. I did not feel i could do this one well and then I saw yours. Nicely done!!


I think you would definitely be able to do this. It takes some getting used to, but when you soap hot enough (mine went through a controlled volcano because of the heat, which is not something I'd recommend, but if I remember correctly is your HP method of choice?) And if you know your way with HP piping (which I think you've done as well?) You just need to add a bamboo skewer into the mix and voila


----------



## scard (Oct 2, 2019)

Congrats to the winners and entrants, all of the soaps are stunners!


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 3, 2019)

szaza said:


> I think you would definitely be able to do this. It takes some getting used to, but when you soap hot enough (mine went through a controlled volcano because of the heat, which is not something I'd recommend, but if I remember correctly is your HP method of choice?) And if you know your way with HP piping (which I think you've done as well?) You just need to add a bamboo skewer into the mix and voila


I soap very hot as well. Maybe i will give this a try.


----------

